# Proper way of cleaning chinos



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

Should I get them drycleaned or just wash them regularly? Should I hang dry them?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

What does the manufacturer recommend?


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

GBR said:


> What does the manufacturer recommend?


Wash warm, tumble dry low or dry clean.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Chinos are 100% cotton?

Just wash yourself in cold water to prevent shrinkage, then line dry to prvent shrinkage, then iron to achieve looks.

I even self-wash linen/cotton combo chinos.


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

lee_44106 said:


> Chinos are 100% cotton?
> 
> Just wash yourself in cold water to prevent shrinkage, then line dry to prvent shrinkage, then iron to achieve looks.
> 
> I even self-wash linen/cotton combo chinos.


Yes, they're 100% cotton.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

lee_44106 said:


> Chinos are 100% cotton?
> 
> Just wash yourself in cold water to prevent shrinkage, then line dry to prvent shrinkage, then iron to achieve looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## matsuya (Aug 25, 2008)

a tailor said:


> lee_44106 said:
> 
> 
> > Chinos are 100% cotton?
> ...


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

a tailor said:


> lee_44106 said:
> 
> 
> > Chinos are 100% cotton?
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The wife cold washes and air drys my chinos and OCBD's in the dryer, to no ill effect...there has been no noticeable shrinkage. During nicer weather, the items get line dried.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

If they are a bit too long or big to start you may want to wash in cold and then tumble dry. Once they are the way you want them you can line dry, but if you have washed and dried them 3 or so times to get them right chances are they will not shrink anymore. I do tend to line dry mine though, they will last longer I believe.


----------

